# Ritzelrechner-Übersetzung



## greenhorn-biker (25. September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
man liest ja viel über die Ritzelrechner wenn es darum geht die Übersetzung zu ändern, insbesondere wenn eine andere Kettenblattgröße her muss.

Leider blicke ich da irgendwie gar nicht durch was jetzt "gut" oder "schlecht" ist an Hand des Rechners 

Es geht um meinen Crosser (622x33) auf dem ich 3x10 (30-39-50) mit einer Shimano 105 fahre, 5-Loch mit 74mm beim kleinen Kettenblatt und 130mm bei den beiden größeren.
Kassette ist eine 11-28 

Nun ist mir das kleinste Kettenblatt etwas zu groß, sodass ich den Bergen ordentlich drücken muss was ganz schön auf die Kraft geht  und das große Kettenblatt nutze ich eigentlich nie, könnte also auch kleiner sein.

Wie wäre es jetzt mit folgender Übersetzung 28-38-46 ? Merke ich überhaupt einen Unterschied oder passen die Abstände vllt gar nicht 

http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelre...tf=85+dtf=5+ru=217+vr=3-2-3+ge=false+rt=false
http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelre...tf=85+dtf=5+ru=217+vr=3-2-3+ge=false+rt=false

Hiiiiilfeeeeee


----------



## Aninaj (25. September 2016)

Also ich nehme immer diesen Rechner: Ritzelrechner.de und der gibts das ganze so schön graphisch aus:






Oben deine aktuelle Überstzeung.
Unten deine "Idee". Du würdest etwas gewinnen, aber viel ist es nicht und in meinen Augen nicht sinnvoll.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht vorn, sondern hinten etwas ändern. Also statt 11-28 eine Kassette mit 11-34 nehmen. Oder - wenn es dir nur um den kleinsten Gang geht nur das kleinste Kettenblatt tauschen - musst du mal schauen was der Umwerfer hergibt, aber das 30er gegen ein 28er zu tauschen sollte eigentlich keine Probleme machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (25. September 2016)

Ganz so unproblematisch ist eine MTB Kassette in in diesem Fall nicht. Zunächst müsste man wissen, welche Nabe verbaut ist. Bei einer Road Nabe passen glaube ich nur MTB Kassetten mit Spider, den man innen etwas abdrehen muss. Dann ist die Frage, ob das 105er Schaltwerk mit dem größten Ritzel zurecht kommt. Also eventuell MTB Schaltwerk, dann aber 9fach, weil 10fach MTB SW nicht an 10fach Road Schaltern laufen. Kann man alles machen, aber dann ist die feine Abstufung der 10fach 11-28 Kassette futsch und immer noch nach oben nicht benötigte Bandbreite vorhanden.

Sinnvoll wäre eher eine Zweifachkurbel mit 28/40 Zähnen aus dem MTB Bereich, bei der das 28er noch gegen ein 26er getauscht werden kann. Hier gäbe es allerdings den Nachteil, beim Blattwechsel 1-2 Gänge mehr auf der Kassette gegenschalten zu müssen, um einen leichten Anschluss zu haben. Alternativ doch die klassische Trekkingkurbel mit 26/36/48 Zähnen, die bei unnötiger größerer Bandbreite dieses Problem reduzieren würde. In beiden Fällen wird vielleicht auch ein entsprechender Umwefer nötig, der aber zumindest am Schalter funktionieren sollte.

Vielleicht mag sich @Sickgirl mal dazu äußern, die kennt sich damit wirklich aus, und ich habe hier ja eigentlich nichts zu suchen.


----------



## nightwolf (26. September 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> (...) 5-Loch mit 74mm beim kleinen Kettenblatt und 130mm bei den beiden größeren. (...)


Super, dann nimm doch als kleines ein 24er. Hab ich an meinem Reiserad (Kurbel FC-6603) auch so.
24-38-48 -> Ich fahre normal immer auf 38 oder 48, und das 24er ist mein Rettungsring.
Das geht nur mit den alten RR-Kurbeln, bei den neueren geht ja kein so kleines Blatt mehr (daemlicherweise )

Eine Kassette 11-28 ist natuerlich auch der typische 'Serien-Unfug' wenn man die grossen Kettenraeder hat beim 130er BCD. Bei 13-30 waeren z. B. die unnuetz schnellen Gaenge weg und es waere eine feinere Abstufung moeglich dort wo man es braucht.


----------



## michel77 (26. September 2016)

So eine 10fach Kassette müsste man sich, wenn möglich, aber basteln, und es bleibt die Frage, ob das Schaltwerk mitspielt. Ein 30er Ritzel wird wohl noch gehen, ein 32 könnte schon schwierig werden.

Das Nächstliegende wäre aber wirklich erst mal nur das 30er Blatt gegen ein 28er oder 26er zu tauschen. Über diese Möglichkeit bin ich in meinen Überlegungen zu schnell hinweg gegangen. Dann hängt bei klein/klein schlimmstenfalls die Kette etwas durch. Bei rechtzeitigem Schalten aufs mittlere Blatt ist das nicht weiter schlimm, und es kostet kaum etwas. Ob es sich aber lohnt, die vorhandene Kurbel für eine dann optimale Abstufung komplett neu zu bestücken, ist halt fraglich. Was für eine ist es denn?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (26. September 2016)

Das kleine KB von 30 auf 28 zu ändern ist Perlen vor die Säue zu werfen.
26 sollte es in Deinem Fall *un*wenigstens werden, besser 24er.
Mithin steht mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit eine neue Kurbel an. Nur selbst dabei werden die Backen dicke.
Deinen Worten nach wäre würde ich irgendwas mit 24(in der Not:26)/X/48 präferieren. Nur, wer kombiniert das in einer KRG?
Shimano FC-T 780 26/38/48.
Denn, auf die 48 (bei 11er dann i=0,23) würde ich beim Crosser, wenns denn bergab richtig schnell wird, nicht verzichten wollen


----------



## scylla (26. September 2016)

michel77 schrieb:


> Dann ist die Frage, ob das 105er Schaltwerk mit dem größten Ritzel zurecht kommt.



Da sie eine etwas ältere 105er Kurbel mit 5-Loch Aufnahme am Rad hat, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das Schaltwerk auch etwas älteren Ursprungs ist. Die neueren 11fach 105er Schaltwerke können eine 11-32 Kassette verdauen. Die älteren Schaltwerke können keine so großen Kassetten, da sitzen dann die Schaltröllchen an den großen Ritzeln auf.

Dann stellt sich überhaupt die Frage: reden wir hier über ein komplettes Rennrad-Setup mit STI Griffen und Rennrad-Schaltwerk? Oder ist es nur eine Rennrad-Kurbel und der Rest sind "Mountainbike-Teile"? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass greenhorns Crosser einen geraden Lenker hatte?
Da müsste @greenhorn-biker mal aufklären: welche Schaltgriffe sind verbaut, welches Schaltwerk?

Ich hab das mal mit dem ritzelrechner.de visualisiert:
oben der Fall, dass die Kettenblätter komplett getauscht werden, gegen 26-38-48, und die alte 11-28 Kassette bleibt.
unten der Fall, dass die Kettenblätter bleiben und die Kassette gegen eine 11-32 Kassette getauscht wird.
Die Gangabstufung mit einer größeren Kassette wird gröber, keine Frage. Aber der kleinste Gang ist quasi gleich übersetzt. Dafür sind beim Sprung zwischen großem und kleinem Kettenblatt weniger Ritzel "dazwischen", so dass man beim Kettenblattwechsel weniger hinten nachschalten muss. Da greenhorn nach eigenen Angaben vorwiegend die beiden kleinen Kettenblätter benutzt, wäre das ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Punkt.






Dann noch die Kostenfrage:
Alle Kettenblätter zu tauschen kostet gut 80-90 Euro. Eine neue Kurbel gar über 100.

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass es ein Rennrad-Setup ist. Um eine größere Kassette fahren zu können, bräuchte es dann wie michel77 schon sagt ein anderes Schaltwerk. Hierfür könnte man ein beliebiges 9fach Shimano Schaltwerk (passt mit den 10fach Shimano STIs zusammen) nehmen, 20-30 Euro ausm Bikemarkt. 10fach Mtb-Kassette für 50€. Gibt sich also preislich eigentlich nix zu einem kompletten Kettenblatt-Tausch.
Falls die Schaltung eh ein Mtb-Setup ist, also schon ein Mtb-Schaltwerk vorhanden ist, bräuchte es eh nur eine größere Kassette und fertig.



michel77 schrieb:


> Bei einer Road Nabe passen glaube ich nur MTB Kassetten mit Spider, den man innen etwas abdrehen muss.



Nur bei ganz speziellen Freiläufen. "Normalerweise" passt eine 9/10fach Mtb-Kassette vollkommen problemlos auf einen 9/10fach RR-Freilauf und umgekehrt auch.
Das ließe sich ja mit etwas Arbeitsaufwand vollkommen kostenlos klären: einfach mal die Kassette vom Mtb abmachen und testweise auf den Freilauf vom Crosser stecken.


----------



## 4mate (26. September 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass greenhorns Crosser einen geraden Lenker hatte?





Spoiler









http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alternative-zum-crosser.802317/


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. September 2016)

Danke schon mal für die vielen Beiträge!

Ich versuche mal die noch fehlenden Infos mit Bildern nachzureichen....


 










Mittlerweile habe ich wir auf den Bildern zu sehen auf Dropbar umgerüstet, hier habe ich aber nur die Original 105er STIs https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/shimano-105-st-5703-sti-brems-schalthebelkombination/aid:444136
  nachgerüstet. Alles andere ist gleich geblieben   

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (26. September 2016)

Ok, du hast die komplette Rennrad 10fach Ausstattung.
Will heißen, wenn du die Variante mit der größeren Kassette nehmen willst, bräuchtest du ein Shimano Mtb-Schaltwerk, weil das alte 10fach RR-Schaltwerk auf (max) 28er Kassetten ausgelegt ist. 
Das Mtb-Schaltwerk müsste ein 9fach von Shimano sein. Bei 9fach Mtb und 10fach RR ist bei Shimano das Übersetzungsverhältnis dasselbe, somit passt ein 9fach Mtb-Schaltwerk an deine 10fach STIs und schaltet dann 10 Gänge. 10fach Mtb geht nicht, das ist anders als 9fach Mtb und somit auch anders als 10fach RR.
Außerdem müsstest du vorher noch testen, ob eine Mtb-Kassette auf deinen Freilauf geht. Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass es da ein Problem gibt, aber sicher ist sicher.

Wenn es mein Rad wäre, würde ich mit der Bastelei mindestens noch warten bis die Kette verschlissen ist und sowieso ersetzt werden muss. Die müsste ja dann auch verlängert werden. 
Ich hab an meinem Crosser dasselbe vor, um kleinere Gänge zu bekommen: also Mtb-Schaltwerk und Mtb-Kassette dran (aktueller Zustand: Ultegra Compact Kurbel und 12-26er Kassette). Teile hab ich eh da, aber ich mach's wie gesagt erst wenn die Kette fällig ist. Allerdings mag ich gern die großen Gänge behalten, daher fällt für mich Kettenblatt-Tausch sowieso flach, sonst hätte ich einen zu großen Sprung zwischen großem und kleinem Kettenblatt.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. September 2016)

Es ging ja bis jetzt hauptsächlich um die Kassette. 
Aber ist die Übersetzung 26-38-48 nun auch möglich? Also vom Schaltwerk und dem Umwerfer? 
Das große Kettenblatt ist mir relativ egal , das würde ich bei der aktuellen Übersetzung sogar abmontieren   
Ich könnte ja auch mal schauen ob es welche gebraucht gibt, zum testen ob es mir taugt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (26. September 2016)

Also dem Schaltwerk ist deine Kurbel ja erstmal egal und der Umwerfer müßte eventuell etwas tiefer montiert werden, wenn du alle Blätter verkleinerst (geht das?). Ansonsten kannst du grundsätzlich mit deinem Umwerfer auch ne kleinere Kurbel fahren.

PS. Hübsche Farbe an deinem Crosser


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> PS. Hübsche Farbe an deinem Crosser



Danke   

Würde so eine zb auch gehen ?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/835222-shimano-biopace-hp

Generell macht es wohl mehr Sinn wenn ich im Nachbarforum schaue? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (26. September 2016)

Klar, ist möglich. Zumindest von der Übersetzung her. Du hast dann halt einen größeren Gangsprung zwischen kleinem und mittlerem Kettenblatt als bisher (Sprung von 12 Zähnen, statt Sprung von 9 Zähnen), und musst ggf beim Kettenblattwechsel (also beim schalten, nicht beim basteln) hinten an der Kassette mehr nachschalten. Kommt halt darauf an wie wichtig dir das ist? Manche Leute stört sowas extrem, andere merken es nicht mal.



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Würde so eine zb auch gehen ?
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/835222-shimano-biopace-hp
> ...



Die von dir verlinkte ist eine Vierkant-Kurbel. Dafür bräuchtest du auch noch ein anderes Innenlager. Und unsteif ist Vierkant eh. Würd ich lassen.
Warum überhaupt die Kurbel tauschen? Dachte du wolltest nur andere Kettenblätter? Fang doch erst mal beim kleinen an, das kostet 20 Euro das zu tauschen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. September 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Die von dir verlinkte ist eine Vierkant-Kurbel. Dafür bräuchtest du auch noch ein anderes Innenlager. Und unsteif ist Vierkant eh. Würd ich lassen.
> Warum überhaupt die Kurbel tauschen? Dachte du wolltest nur andere Kettenblätter?


Ich würde halt nur die kettenblätter nehmen falls der lochkreis passt. Wäre dann trotzdem noch günstiger als Neukauf. 
War aber nur eine Idee   


Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (26. September 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich würde halt nur die kettenblätter nehmen falls der lochkreis passt. Wäre dann trotzdem noch günstiger als Neukauf.
> War aber nur eine Idee
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk



Also die Kettenblätter werden das erste sein, was nicht passt 
Biopace war doch sowas aus den frühen 90ern. Zu Zeiten von 6/7/8fach Kettenschaltungen. Eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die mit einer 10fach Kette zusammenpassen, selbst wenn der Lochkreis passen würde


----------



## 4mate (26. September 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Biopace war doch sowas aus den frühen 90ern.


Das ist zurück seit letztem Jahr, nun allerdings das Ei um 90° gedreht!
Weil es nur so "Sinn macht"! 

https://www.bike-components.de/blog/2015/06/im-test-1x10-fach-mit-dem-bionicon-b-ring-oval/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. September 2016)

4mate schrieb:


> Das ist zurück seit letztem Jahr, nun allerdings das Ei um 90° gedreht!
> Weil es nur so "Sinn macht"!
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/blog/2015/06/im-test-1x10-fach-mit-dem-bionicon-b-ring-oval/



Mittlerweile nicht nur von Bionicon. Aber mir ging's jetzt eher um die Breite des Kettenblatts (und der Kette) als um die Eiform.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. September 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Mittlerweile nicht nur von Bionicon. Aber mir ging's jetzt eher um die Breite des Kettenblatts (und der Kette) als um die Eiform.



Herzlichen Dank   

Da sind Dinge an die man als Normalsterblicher einfach nicht denkt   



Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sickgirl (27. September 2016)

@michel77 MTB 8-11fach und RR 8-10 Kassetten passen auf alle 8-10 Fach Freiläufe.

RR 11fach Kassetten brauchen eigene Road 11fach Freiläufe da sie 1,85 mm breiter bauen. Auf einem RR 11fach Freiläufe kann man aber auch nicht RR11fach Kassetten fahren, dann braucht es einen 1,85 mm Spacer.

Bei Shimano RR10fach Kassette braucht aber immer einen 1 mm Spacer, wenn also @greenhorn-biker die RR Kassette gegen eine MTB 10fach Kassette tauscht muß sie auf jedenfalls diesen 1 mm Spacer vom Freilauf entfernen. Es gab mal eine kurze Generation Dura Ace Naben, die hatten einen 10fach Only Freilauf.

RR 11fach Kassetten kann man je nach Nabenkonstruktion und nur bei welchen mit Aluspidern ausdrehen, das sie auf 8-10 Fach Freiläufen passen.


----------



## michel77 (27. September 2016)

Okay, danke für die Erklärung! Da war ich mir nämlich nicht sicher und habe etwas durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## KaetheR (29. März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, 

leider bin ich technisch sehr unverserisert und bräuchte bitte Euren Rat.

Ich überlege derzeit mir ein Touren-Fully (zB Scott Sparks, Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt...) zuzulegen. In dieser Kategorie sind oftmals nur 1x11 verbaut. Meine Angst ist nun, dass ich damit noch schlechter den Berg hoch komme.

Die Daten meines AM-Bikes (2x10) zu einem möglichen neuen Bike habe ich beim Ritzelrechner eingegeben, aber leider kann ich es nicht wirklich interpretieren. Ist die neue Schaltung besser? schlechter? gleich?



 

Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Hilfe
Grüße
Käthe


----------



## Bettina (29. März 2017)

Mit einem 28er oder 30er Kettenblatt wird deine Entfaltung deutlich Richtung berghoch verschoben, schnell fahren auf gerader Strecke wird natürlich behindert, aber wer will das schon 
Edit: um in die Nähe deines Bergganges zu kommen benötigst du 28 oder 26 als Kettenblatt.


----------



## KaetheR (29. März 2017)

@Bettina danke  das ist schon mal ein guter Tipp. Berghoch bin echt schlecht und will mir das Leben net noch schwerer machen 
aber aktuell (mit 32er Kettenblatt) wären die beiden etwa vergleichbar, oder?


----------



## Bettina (29. März 2017)

Ne, mit dem 32er hättest du gar keinen Spaß.
Hier mal der Vergleich, wenn das Neue ein 28er KB und 10-44 Kranz hätte:



Damit wärest du noch leicht 'schlechter' als das alte Rad, aber vermutlich nicht spürbar.

Eine echte Verbesserung wären 26er Laufräder


----------



## KaetheR (29. März 2017)

oh je noch schlechter  also gleich an eine mögliche Änderung denken.
26er Laufräder gibt was gar nemer in dieser Kategorie, überwiegend 29er. Die Kombi 27,5er mit 2x10 ist schon fast Glück, aber bin auch noch net so tief eingestiegen


----------



## scylla (29. März 2017)

KaetheR schrieb:


> Die Daten meines AM-Bikes (2x10) zu einem möglichen neuen Bike habe ich beim Ritzelrechner eingegeben, aber leider kann ich es nicht wirklich interpretieren. Ist die neue Schaltung besser? schlechter? gleich?



Tipp: wenn du den Ritzelrechner verwendest, um zwei verschiedene Antriebe zu vergleichen, benutze am besten die Funktion "compare two setups" (der Button unten rechts). Dann ist nämlich die Skala für die Entfaltung gleich, und du kannst viel einfacher vergleichen. So wie in dem Bild von Bettina, sie hat die "compare two setups" Funktion benutzt, daher stehen die beiden Schaubilder exakt untereinander und haben die gleiche Skala.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaetheR (29. März 2017)

@scylla danke für den Tipp. Die Funktion hatte ich gar nicht gesehen. Probiere ich gleich nochmals, vllt hab ich dann mehr den Durchblick


----------



## Aninaj (29. März 2017)

Also ich bin auch (bei gleicher Radgröße 650b) von

- 2x10 mit kleinstem Gang 22 x 36 auf
- 1x11 mit kleinstem Gang 26 x 42 umgestiegen

und komme gut damit klar. Wollte das ja auch lange nicht wahr haben, aber is schon cool  Wirklich schnell fahren geht damit nicht, aber bin ich vorher auch nicht und die Endgeschwindigkeit reicht mir. Zusätzlicher Bonus beim 1fach - ich fahre ein ovales Kettenblatt. Das macht auf technischen Trails berghoch für mich einen deutlichen Unterschied. Wo mir beim runden Blatt oft ein klein wenig die Kraft gefehlt hat im Steilen noch über eine kleine Stufe/Wurzel zu fahren, geht das jetzt richtig gut.
Ingesamt isses schon auch leiser geworden, kein 'Kette am Umwerfer' klappern. Auch ohne Kettenführung bleibt die Kette wo sie hingehört, auf dem Blatt.

Fahre aber auch noch 2x10 am HT  Hat auch seine Vorteile


----------



## KaetheR (31. März 2017)

Bin "zur Sicherheit" ;-) beim bekannten 2x10 geblieben :-D beim nächsten Bike vllt dann mal 1x11


----------

